# BWA Wheels, 13x8, et20 offset, Set of 5!



## tommyg500 (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice set of 5 Vintage BWA wheels: Perfect for BMW 1600 or 2002. Very Original. Offset et2o, 4x100 Bolt pattern. Very nice condition. Wheels are in Los Angeles..


----------

